# types of lye



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i was getting lye local but at $4 a lb, i found i can do better, incl shipping, online. but online it says 'beads', and the local type was 'crystal'. any diff.?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It doesn't make any difference if it is in bead or flake form as long as it is 100% sodium hydroxide. Some forms do dissolve more readily though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

what linn said.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

why couldn't you use the type of lye for pickling it would work the same wouldn't it


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess I have never heard of using lye for pickling. Do you mean lime?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You don't use lye for pickling ... you use lime (which is used to soak cucumbers for 3-8 hours to add to the crisp), not the same thing you use for making soaps


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

boy, am i glad you said that mullers! in the store, the gal kept telling me sure, they have lye, over by the salts, etc. and i was waaay confused!!! i kept saying its usually in the draino aisle, and she is then giving me the wierd looks i'm already used to, ya know, since i actually DRINK goat milk and all!!! hahaha! 

and thanks for the clearing up of what kinda lye. so good to get it cheaper and delivered, and have bulk on hand. when i wanna make soap, i make it for days in a row, and then have a nice inventory.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's what I like to do also, chewie, make up a couple master batches, then go to town for a few days making soap. In theory, I could have a full inventory every few months... in theory. The Mardi Gras (lavender/mint) & Dragon's Blood I made in October are down to just a few bars, but I still have about all the lavender/tea tree & citrus.


----------

